# Back Drops?



## GregHaugen (Jan 27, 2009)

I've commonly seen a "semi reflective" black back drop with a higher sheen.  Just a slight reflection of the pen is seen.  What is it and where can I get it???


----------



## jedgerton (Jan 27, 2009)

I've seen some excellent examples of what you described from Curtis (MesquiteMan).  I asked the same question and the answer was to use a piece of black opaque acrylic sheeting.  I haven't tried it yet but I love the way it provides an understated reflection and adds additional interest to the photo (without extraneous props).

John


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I tried a mirror, but it was too much. I went to a tile dealer and got one of
their samples .. plain black tile with a gloss finish. Cost = $0  :biggrin:

I hang something across the back.. I've got fabric scraps that work well.
. .just something to change the color/contrast and make it a bit more
exciting than a plain white background.


----------

